# How to store a fog machine



## BJBProductions (Oct 21, 2009)

..I tried searching, but could not find what I was looking for..Sorry if someone has already asked this question. I know i've heard the answer before, but i've heard mixed reviews on what to do.

Basically, I'm storing my fog machine (Fog Storm 700) for a few months, and I am wondering do I store it with juice in the tank, or without? Anything I should do before storing?

Thanks!


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 21, 2009)

BJBProductions said:


> (...) do I store it with juice in the tank, or without? Anything I should do before storing?


 
Define "a few months", or I'll assume it's less than 6. 

Storing for a few months shouldn't affect your fog machine in any way. Even ** _IF_ ** there is some form of bacterial contamination due to air contact, etc, a few months shouldn't alter your fluid that much. 

As for the machine itself, the same precaution applies to any equipment:
Make sure it is stored in a cool, dry, ventilated area.


----------



## BJBProductions (Oct 21, 2009)

Dalamar said:


> Define "a few months", or I'll assume it's less than 6.
> 
> Storing for a few months shouldn't affect your fog machine in any way. Even ** _IF_ ** there is some form of bacterial contamination due to air contact, etc, a few months shouldn't alter your fluid that much.
> 
> ...



Few months meeting two..So not much at all. But should I store it in its box and packing? Or does that not matter?


----------



## cdub260 (Oct 21, 2009)

Store it someplace where people won't trip on it.


----------



## BJBProductions (Oct 21, 2009)

cdub260 said:


> Store it someplace where people won't trip on it.



Well..yeah..


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 21, 2009)

in our out of the box doesn't matter too much unless your planning long term storage if its short term like 2 mo. there really should be no problem in just putting it out of the way (making sure of course not to put it somewhere it can be broken) you knew that already but i tend to forget the simplest things sometimes


----------



## BJBProductions (Oct 21, 2009)

DuckJordan said:


> in our out of the box doesn't matter too much unless your planning long term storage if its short term like 2 mo. there really should be no problem in just putting it out of the way (making sure of course not to put it somewhere it can be broken) you knew that already but i tend to forget the simplest things sometimes



Ok,
Thanks!


----------



## church (Oct 22, 2009)

a few months storage with good quality fluid is not a problem. It is the old or cheap non-branded fluids that cause problems. for long term storage i always empty it out rinse the tank with tap water and then follow whatever the manufacturer recommends


----------

